# Pressure cooker for meals...does anyone use one?



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I bought a cheap little pressure cooker at Bed Bath and Beyond that was on clearance for $15.00 because I wanted to try one out and see if I liked it before I spent very much money on one. 

Well I LOVE it and I want a bigger better pressure cooker and I don’t know what to look at. Does anyone have one they use and like? 

I would appreciate any help here.
Thanks,
Betty


----------



## sdrilling (Mar 21, 2008)

We use our pressure cooker several times a month -- anything from stews to pulled pork. You can even make mashed potatoes in about 15 minutes (7 minutes to come up to pressure and another 6 to cook.)

Try QVC -- they have a Cooks Essentials and a Technique brand cooker. We have the Cooks Essentials (this is our second in about 6 years)


----------



## theveggiequeen (Mar 24, 2008)

As a cooking teacher who specializes in teaching people about pressure cookers, and as someone who uses at least one almost every day, I would recommend either the Fagor or Magefesa. They are both made in Spain and work well. More affordable than many of the other imported stove top cookers. I have not tried any of the newer digital electric cookers so I cannot comment on them. 
I think that a pressure cooker is an essential piece of kitchen equipment and make everything in mine from steel cut oats to soup, stew, chili and great garlic mashed potatoes to 1 minute broccoli with greens. I could go on and on but won't.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm skeered of 'em ever since I pulled a lid off a hot one 28 years ago 

The lid made a hole in the kitchen ceiling.


----------



## theveggiequeen (Mar 24, 2008)

You can't open the pot due to all the safety features so no fear necessary. They are safe to use for all kinds of cooking. No horror stories, mostly successes, and fast cooking. It's a joy, and fun.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help, I also didn't look at them for many years because of a scary mishap with one as a child. I'm really sorry that I waited this long to get one. 

Thanks again VeggieQueen I'll check out those models on the web.
Betty


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a very good one which I like very much...the brand is NESCO. It is a browner, pressure cooker, steamer and slow cooker. I like the pressure cooker bit...oh....I like all the features in it and uses it a lot when I have to go out and/or needed to be in a hurry to do a one-pot meal. It is the most useful appliance in my kitchen next to my KitchenAid appliances.


----------



## jennabrown (Apr 11, 2008)

I prefer Magefesa pressure cooker from several years. 
A I think Cooker is the most basic thing in kitchen. I use it at least twice in a day, to cook rice and to cook vegetables like Potatoes, beans & even carrot with in few seconds.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

im scared witless of them , absolutly no way will i ever have one in the house, when i was 17 we had a really old one , the type that you had to run under the cold tap to release the pressure , mum was up the other end of the house and asked me to take the cooker off the stove top and de pressure it, i didnt realise that all the pressure wasnt out and unstuck the lid and about 20 lbs of boiliing stew exploded all over me , all over my chest, up my neck all over my face and over my right hand, mum got me under cold running water and dad drove us up to a hospital that dealt in burn , it was probably about 30 min drive normally my dad made it in about 15 mins , they used gallons of iced water in compresses to control the burns i was really lucky in that i didnt get permanent scaring on my face, the only sign of it now is my right side of my face is a bit more dry than the left and i have a serious freckle thing happening on my chest that never gets tanned if i go out in the sun. 

sorry to hijack your thread Betty girlfriend im not much help on the pressure cooker thing

you dont have that kind of problem with the cookers these days they are very safe , now which is always a good thing


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

In the good old days, when I bought my pressure cooker, my mother managed to somehow did the same thing you did, tessa...we have to redo our whole kitchen. The incident taught her quite a few lessons but our pressure cooker at the time became the most used pot in the kitchen. I have learned how to manage them when I learned how to cook as one thing about me is that I never turn my back to go somewhere else while I am cooking. No matter where I have a home, I always have a pressure cooker in the kitchen.

Last Christmas I was given a NESCO. It has been a long time in between that I have a pressure cooker and all that I used to have are stove topped one. This one is different as it shuts off automatically at desired settings, so no way it will blow up on me...even if I turned my back and go to another room for a while. Since it also operates as a slow cooker, when I chose that option, I can leave it all day and do my gardening or go shopping and my house will still be the way I left it last...nowadays pressure cookers are safer than when I first started...


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

When I was a child my mom blew a pot of beans up in a pressure cooker. I was playing in the kitchen when the pot started making weird noises. My mom came running into the kitchen and grabbed me up off the floor and stuffed herself and me behind the refrigerator just as the lid blew off the pot and a shower of hot beans blew out all over the kitchen. It really scarred me and I have never used one myself until just lately. 

We have been trying to improve our diet and have started buying grass fed beef from an organic farm near our home. The steaks, ground beef and tenderized pieces are outstanding!! But the roasts and some of the other less tender cuts really didn’t do anything for me until I cooked one in a pressure cooker. OMG the roast was so good I thought DH was going to lick his plate. 

I really love this little piece of crap cooker that I picked up for $15.00 but I really would like to have a bigger pot. I don’t need anything fancy just bigger.


----------

